# molasses water?



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I am a first time goat owner. Have a three year old Nubian dairy goat who is due in April. When should we give her Molasses water? Why? How often? And how much molasses should be put in a 5 gallon bucket of water?

Thanks!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've seen people suggest it as an energy boost and source of rehydration after kidding. I think the quantities are quite a bit less than 5 gallons.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## gryndlgoat (May 27, 2005)

Right after kidding, our girls get a 5 gal bucket full of hot water from the tap with 1/4 to 1/2 cup molasses mixed in. They really seem to appreciate it.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Okay so a 5 gallon bucket of water will work then. Thank you so much. I'm going to be very nervous when her time comes and I want to make sure I do everything I can to make the outcome good.Thank you


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Congrats on the new babies coming! If you don't have molasses, you can use brown sugar or corn syrup. This will all give them a energy boost. We give our brand spankin' new moms a shot of B complex also.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

I give my girls the warm Molasses water after they kid also. I use a 2 gallon pitcher, and poor the molasses in it. Now there is no magic amount that you use. I just poor it until it is a good med dark color. If you give them more then they can drink I have found that my does only drink it while it is warm. Now that is providing that it is cold outside. I offer it to my does twice a day for as long as they will drink it. Some of mine only doe it for a couple days, but I have one that drinks it for about 2 weeks. She is a lot older so she needed the extra energy.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I have heard that the warm water and molasses warms the new Mom up after kidding. have to fill that empty place with something warm and cozy.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

There's a thread here somewhere with a nice list of things to have on hand for kidding. Maybe try a search for medicine chest or something similar.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Thank you all. Wow ya'll are a fountain of much needed information! I am so glad I found you guys 

I am going to go search for the thread Fishhead sudgested.


----------

